

  Will the oil spill force Obama to begin Environmental 'New Deal'? - keltecp11
http://edition.cnn.com/2010/US/05/19/gulf.oil.spill/index.html?hpt=C1

======
Rhapso
It is unlikely. A program like the New Deal requires increasing debt
drastically. It is a system based on spending large loans on investments
unlikely to return in a financially accountable manner. Take the Hoover Dam as
an example, the government spent loans on building it, and it took fifty years
of operation before the dam paid for itself. Incurring such a large long term
debt, even for altruistic reasons and even if it might pay for itself, is
unlikely in the current political climate.

